# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Huawei module | Bugfixes - 01/02/2017

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,*  *ChimeraTool HUAWEI module
Update: v**12.80.1419  
01/02/2017 *  *    * * *  *BUGFIX:*  Automatic Manufacture mode switchNew animationNew manual for YEP series phones  __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

